# Red Bull TV - Urbex series



## brickworx (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi all,

For me its a case of a long time and no explores but in search of inspiration I came across this and pretty inspiring it is too....unsure if its been posted already but its well worth a watch.

Cheers

URBEX: Enter At Your Own Risk | Red Bull TV


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 22, 2016)

I was disapointed that it was just people climbing buildings and not hours of footage of people trawling through old newspaper articles in the hope finding a new derp!  

Joking aside it is beautifully filmed.


----------

